# Pecking- creative ideas anyone?



## theHomesteadRed (Mar 23, 2013)

My girls pecked a bloody spot on one pullet... Moved that one to a separate tub. However the remaining girls in the brooder are getting antsy. I can't move them to the bigger coop until this weekend. I have no where else to put the for the time being because it's 30degrees. How do I keep these girls distracted enough they don't peck each other... Looking for creative out of the box suggestions! Thanks in advance!


----------



## theHomesteadRed (Mar 23, 2013)

So this is what I have...
8- 5 week pullets in the left box... Yes, I know it's too many but I'm kinda out of options! Open for suggestions!! 
5-1 week olds and two ducks in the far back left
1- 5 week injured pullet in front left.

6x6x6 Coop being built this weekend!


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Cool...I like ur set up


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Oh and if u can find them there r these old things that u put on their beak and they stop pecking cause they can't peck....or u could take them to a vet or do it ur self and cut their beak


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

OliviaE said:


> Oh and if u can find them there r these old things that u put on their beak and they stop pecking cause they can't peck....or u could take them to a vet or do it ur self and cut their beak


A pin peeper


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Get some cardboard boxes, junk pieces of plywood, duct tape, something to make a larger enclosure. They are just too close and wanting to explore.

Clipping beaks can disrupt their ability to eat and drink for the rest of their lives.


----------



## theHomesteadRed (Mar 23, 2013)

I used baby gates and made a new 'box' lol! Now I just need to keep my kids away from the steps!! Lol!


----------



## theHomesteadRed (Mar 23, 2013)

Lol! Country ingenuity! Hope it works!


----------



## MistyV (Mar 20, 2013)

I've also seen people use an old pack and play as a enclosure


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Use many containers with fewer chicks. They're too crowded. Give them something else to do like a stick or something to explore.


----------



## theHomesteadRed (Mar 23, 2013)

So what I ended up doing was... 

Moving 8 pullets out the the outside heated (!) create-a-coop complete with sticks and roost. Seems to be working well! 

Put the two injured pullets in a brooder box. I cleaned their pecked areas and covered them with desitin (for diaper rash) because it doesn't come off easy and it's white so it covers the red (and they don't peck it). 

I have the 5 week ok'd babies in one brooder, and the two ducks in another. FINALLY, utopia is achieved. At least until coop is built. 

Thanks all for the input!!


----------

